# Coughing Goats



## drdoolittle (Jun 11, 2012)

Several of my goats have a dry cough---no mucous from nose or fever.  Just wondering what the cause could possibly be.  I treated them all once with Tylan 200, maybe they need another dose?


----------



## poorboys (Jun 11, 2012)

is it dry in your area? I have a few that cough here and there, I don't worry to much about it as long as their are no other symtoms, just like we cough.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 11, 2012)

one shot of tylan 200 isn't enough if the cough is from an infection. 

Is it dusty and dry in your area or has it been wet and rainy?  

Do you have a snail problem in your area? Are the goats exposed to a pond or swampy area?


----------



## drdoolittle (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, it is VERY dry-----our county has been declared to be in a drought.  They have no other symptoms, and are eating very well and acting normal.  It is just here and there coughing, so I guess I won't worry for now.  Thank you!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 11, 2012)

sounds like they are coughing because of the dryness IMO


----------



## lapiloto (Jun 11, 2012)

I am experiencing this too- we're in Colorado, pine pollen is really bad here right now. They are fine, except for coughing once and a while, thinking it's allergies or reaction to some environmental cause. No mucus, no fever. They are playing, happy, eating great, shiny coats, bright eyes and tails up!

A friend  gave me some vet rx drops to keep on hand - might try that.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 11, 2012)

If your goat is coughing excessively and has no symptoms of anything then it very well could be lungworm. Lungworm can not be seen in fecal tests so it is hard to prove that it is lungworm. The only test to determine if it is lungworm is very costly. You are better off treating your goat for lungworm and be safe.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, this is very discouraging, to say the least.  I checked out that article about lungworm and the only wormer that that treats is apparently not easy to come by.  Is there anything else besides Levamisol/Levisol that would treat lungworm?  If not, does anyone know where I could get Levisol?


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 12, 2012)

Ivermectin (Ivomec or Ivomec Plus,) given orally is effective in treating lungworm.  I believe the dosage is 1 ml per 20#.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jun 12, 2012)

That is SO good to know!  I actually have some Ivomec that I bought ab out 2 months ago.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 12, 2012)

Ivermectin, Safeguard and Hoeggers' Herbal Wormer are not effective against lungworm. Its easily treated with injectable levamisol, which the AASRP (Association of Small Ruminant Practitioners) research found to be the most effective approach.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/lungworms.html

I guess there are different opinions on the subject.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 12, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/lungworms.html
> 
> I guess there are different opinions on the subject.


As I see. haha Well if you have some Ivermectin on you then go ahead. Let me know how it works out!! GL


----------



## elevan (Jun 12, 2012)

Conditions are dry in the OP's area making this issue very unlikely to be lungworms as snails are a required component as they are the carrier.


*Dry conditions causing dust that the goats are breathing in is most likely the cause and effect of this situation. *


----------



## babsbag (Jun 12, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Conditions are dry in the OP's area making this issue very unlikely to be lungworms as snails are a required component as they are the carrier.
> 
> 
> *Dry conditions causing dust that the goats are breathing in is most likely the cause and effect of this situation. *


Thank you for pointing out the snails. So many people miss that part of the lifecycle. I have a friend that swears her goats got lungworm from alfalfa brought in from another state that does have lots of rain, but I think that is very rare and highly unlikely. In No. CA where I live lungworm would be the last thing I would suspect or treat for. I have no standing water in the winter and our summers are HOT and dry, no snail in my pasture, I can bet the farm on that.

That being said, I have a few goats that cough everytime they eat. I vote for the dust line of thinking.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, I haven't given the ivermectin yet as I was gone a large part of the day.  My son's GF told me  their goats have been coughing too and nothing they treated with did anything and they also concluded it was the dry weather.  I'll wait----I know for sure that there are no snails around here at all.  Glad I saw eleven's post.


----------



## Valley Ranch (Jun 13, 2012)

We have 2 ranches, one in the mountains and one in the Desert. The ground in the desert is VERY duesty and dry (oviously) and every time we come here all our goats get a cough, as do the horses. Some get it worse than others. But they all get it. Dry but sometimes troublesome and worrying by that dry hack hack hack. But as soon as we take them back to the other place it goes. So dry dusty windy conditions can cause that horrible cough. Speaking to other horse and goat owners I have found their animals suffer the same. 
I have found a product by EquioPathics brand called "Asthma and Allergy" helps. It is all natural, I get it from Jefferslivestock.com I first got it because I had a horse allergic to pollen and then thought I'd try it for the cough down here and it was quite helpful. It reduced the coughing to every now and then and completely got rid of it for some of the goats.


----------



## hcppam (Jun 14, 2012)

Valley Ranch said:
			
		

> We have 2 ranches, one in the mountains and one in the Desert. The ground in the desert is VERY duesty and dry (oviously) and every time we come here all our goats get a cough, as do the horses. Some get it worse than others. But they all get it. Dry but sometimes troublesome and worrying by that dry hack hack hack. But as soon as we take them back to the other place it goes. So dry dusty windy conditions can cause that horrible cough. Speaking to other horse and goat owners I have found their animals suffer the same.
> I have found a product by EquioPathics brand called "Asthma and Allergy" helps. It is all natural, I get it from Jefferslivestock.com I first got it because I had a horse allergic to pollen and then thought I'd try it for the cough down here and it was quite helpful. It reduced the coughing to every now and then and completely got rid of it for some of the goats.


I've heard of this, haven't used it.  I live in the mountains also and the pine pollen is bad now.


----------



## Valley Ranch (Jun 15, 2012)

I knew it helped but wasn't sure how much until I ran out a week ago and now have 8 badly coughing goats!! Must order some


----------



## drdoolittle (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you all so much!  It did finally rain here Saturday evening and some yesterday, but not nearly enough.  The ground is still hard and dry.  At least it cooled off for awhile.


----------

